# Connecting 2 xbox's wirelessly to router



## Spinonit (Nov 10, 2013)

I have two boys and both of them have an xbox (slim - not xbox One). For xmas, we bought them xbox live credits (or whatever it is you buy), but only one xbox can connect to xbox live through my router. I can alternate which one, but it's a lot of faffing about and I don't understand why both xbox's can't just connect at the same time.

It seems like it's a known conflict between BT's Homehub and xbox live. something to do with NAT, but I'm a bit clueless with this type of thing, so I'm just throwing the question out there; does anyone know how to overcome this, or does anyone know whether one (or two) of these TP-Link AV200 Powerline Adapters (or similar) would cure it and allow both my boys to access xbox live at the same time?


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

We have 3 xbox live accounts running through a Sky Fibre router at the same time. Don't know why the BT one should cause a problem? I don't know if the adapters will improve matters but for less than £19, it's not too expensive to give it a try.


----------



## Joe pd (Dec 2, 2009)

Spinonit said:


> I have two boys and both of them have an xbox (slim - not xbox One). For xmas, we bought them xbox live credits (or whatever it is you buy), but only one xbox can connect to xbox live through my router. I can alternate which one, but it's a lot of faffing about and I don't understand why both xbox's can't just connect at the same time.
> 
> It seems like it's a known conflict between BT's Homehub and xbox live. something to do with NAT, but I'm a bit clueless with this type of thing, so I'm just throwing the question out there; does anyone know how to overcome this, or does anyone know whether one (or two) of these TP-Link AV200 Powerline Adapters (or similar) would cure it and allow both my boys to access xbox live at the same time?


I think your problem is that both Xbox's are trying to connect using the same IP address. So if this is true what i would suggest is making one of them connect to the router manually.

How you do this is by going to your "Network Settings" under "System" and selecting the wireless adapter built into the Xbox. Now you want to change the settings to manually obtain the IP address, DNS etc so you should be able to use the following to connect:

IP Address - 192.168.1.83
Subnet Mask - 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway - 192.168.1.1

Primary DNS - 192.168.1.1
Secondary DNS - Leave this blank

Remember you only have to do this for one Xbox, the other should connect automatically. Once you save the settings above be sure to test if it can connect to the internet, this should put your NAT type on Open or Moderate.

Thanks,


----------

